# Routing ???

## Erklaerbaer666

Hallo,

ich habe 2 Rechner einer mit Debian und einer mit Gentoo. ich will mit dem Debian Rechner über den Gentoo Rechner ins Internet um mit dem Debian Rechner pakete zu installieren den ich dann als LAN Server benutzen will.

Ich habe aber keinen Plan wie ich dass mache bitte um Hilfe

MFG Erklaerbaer666

----------

## ZX-81

Mit "firestarter" kannst Du recht einfach einen NAT-Router aufsetzen. Musst nur den Kernel richtig konfiguriert haben.

ZX

----------

## Erklaerbaer666

was muss ich da alles im kernel aktivieren @ ZX-81

----------

## ZX-81

Denke mal dass Du "CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER" brauchst,  das steht  aber sicher in der  firestarter-docu.

ZX

----------

## mathes.s

Hi,

guckst du hier. Gentoo Router Howto

mfg Mathes

----------

## NightDragon

Und um Mathes Info auch gleich zu übersetzen:

Auf deutsch

----------

## Erklaerbaer666

cool thx des englishe hätt ich net verstanden

----------

## Erklaerbaer666

hi,

noch eine frage ich hab des so wie in der anleitung beschrieben gemacht.

einziges problem ich kann nicht über ssh auf den debian kommen kann auch nicht anpingen

wie bekomm ich des nu weg

----------

## Freiburg

Von ausserhalb auf den Rechner? Das ist nicht möglich weil NAT. 

Ein paar Netzwerkadressen (z.B. 192.168.x.x) sind für die privaten Gebrauch vorgesehen (sie können also mehr als einmal vergeben werden) d.h. sie sind nicht mehr eindeutig, was gleichzeitig zur Folge hat das sie aus dem Internet nicht erreichbar sind. Die einzige Möglichkeit ist vom Router aus bestimmte Ports auf den jeweiligen Rechner zu forwarden...

----------

## NightDragon

Also es ist so.

Du kannst natürlich schon von außen auf einen pc innen zugreifen.

allerdings würd ich es entweder so machen, dass du den pc den du erreichen willst, für ssh eine eigene nummer gibst und dann ein port-forwarding machst,

oder den router per ssh kontaktierts / darauf verbindest und von dem dann wieder per ssh auf den zielrechner.

----------

